# New pictures of my boy Alpha, let me know what think



## outlaw250 (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice looking guy


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Alpha looks real good and could probably pull that tree out by its roots LOL!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is a pretty boy.


----------



## outlaw250 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks alot everyone! This boy has extreme explosive power and has an amazing temperment to go along with him! Signature Gaff temperment...I love my boy, Alpha!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Very nicely put together!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Strong looking boy.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

boy looks great!!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice Bully! ^.^


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

good looking dog you got! looks like a big boy whats his weight?


----------



## BrittaLynn (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful. I hope my little man amounts to something like that =] any advice? lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great looking boy  he looks amazing


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

He would make a great napping pillow lol 
I used to use my dog as a pillow when I used to nap on the couch


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO my boys totally make awesome pillows


----------



## outlaw250 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone, Alpha gets a 20 minute walk each morning pulling a 6ft chain...I go to work...then he goes for a 20 minute run after work. Nutrition also plays a role, he is fed a high quality kibble that is grainless. He loves to play fetch...lol. I took my time in purchasing an APBT, studying pedigrees...studying the nutrition aspect of a canine body thats suitable for an active lifestyle to prolong life....studying structure and conformation so that the dog is fully capable of being an athletic dog with no structural defects...and styding which lines or kennels actually bred for outstanding temperments. Alot of time and work went into me purchasing my first dog, Alpha. Thanks again everyone


----------



## outlaw250 (Dec 11, 2009)

Also, he is a showbred APBT...not a "bully" lol. His family consists of INTNL CH, GRCH, CH in conformation and weightpull competitions...his pedigree is outstanding.


----------



## outlaw250 (Dec 11, 2009)

For the person who asked is weight...he is roughly 70 pounds.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

can you post a ped


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

outlaw250 said:


> Also, he is a showbred APBT...not a "bully" lol. His family consists of INTNL CH, GRCH, CH in conformation and weightpull competitions...his pedigree is outstanding.


He's a nice Bully, one of the nicest I've seen recently.


----------



## outlaw250 (Dec 11, 2009)

lol, I suppose the girl in my avatar is a bully too...correct? haha, I wont stress it...by the way...the girl in my avatar is his sister...both were bred by Vueline...Vueline got their dogs from Powerhouse...then Powerhouse branched from Gaff. Thanks for the compliments


----------



## outlaw250 (Dec 11, 2009)

For those that want to see his pedigree...send me your email link...then I will send it.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

outlaw250 said:


> lol, I suppose the girl in my avatar is a bully too...correct? haha, I wont stress it...by the way...the girl in my avatar is his sister...both were bred by Vueline...Vueline got their dogs from Powerhouse...then Powerhouse branched from Gaff. Thanks for the compliments


I'm not jumping on you, but yeah, she's a Bully too, and modern Gaff is a Bully line, even though they are called American Pit Bull Terriers. Let me ask you one simple question and no disrespect meant, when you look at Pre-76 Pit Bulls, do you see a damned one that looks anything like those?

Your dogs look damned good though, if I were wanting a Bully I would want one similar.


----------



## outlaw250 (Dec 11, 2009)

That all depends on the registration you are looking at Brent...Alpha is UKC registered and UKC pointed...so he is an showbred APBT...his littermate brother is a UKC GRCH..his sister Rosie, which I own also is a UKC CH...they have no Razors Edge...no Gottiline...no Mikelands...no bully line what so ever. Bullies are ABKC registered, and some rely solely on that new registry...some have thrown away UKC registration papers. Maybe I would call Alpha a bully style APBT...but not a "bully". So please, dont refer to him as a bully. Thanks.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

outlaw250 said:


> That all depends on the registration you are looking at Brent...Alpha is UKC registered and UKC pointed...so he is an showbred APBT...his littermate brother is a UKC GRCH..his sister Rosie, which I own also is a UKC CH...they have no Razors Edge...no Gottiline...no Mikelands...no bully line what so ever. Bullies are ABKC registered, and some rely solely on that new registry...some have thrown away UKC registration papers. Maybe I would call Alpha a bully style APBT...but not a "bully". So please, dont refer to him as a bully. Thanks.


How about I call him a Staff then, since that was what old Gaff was known for? 

He's a hoss though.


----------



## outlaw250 (Dec 11, 2009)

lol. thanks again Brent...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think he's a handsome show bred APBT. Do you own his sister too? I'd love to see pics of her.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

this was getting good 









nice dog either way.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> this was getting good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm not going down that road, it's a good looking dog.


----------



## outlaw250 (Dec 11, 2009)

I live in a town that has alot of people who dont understand the APBT breed...they discriminate...but this boy has certainly changed alot of thoughts about the breed. Locals love him here now. Like I said, I specifically sought out a line of great temperments...specifically to be an great representative for the breed. I get tired of the bull-sh!t myths that go around involving these great animals...I think they are thee best breed that was ever created...they are capable of any positive purpose or task that you present to them...in my case, I will be competing in weightpull to get that title on this boy. Thanks everyone for the compliments on Alpha


----------

